
Show HN: Unofficial Lectionary for the Coptic Orthodox Church of Alexandria - dbishai
https://orthodox-presenter.com/
======
sparrish
How do you advance/scroll while in presentation mode?

~~~
dbishai
Sorry, just added that feature. Use left/right arrow keys.

